# EBAy cheap angel eyes



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=2407892831

These are real.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Add on the cost for ballasts, about $400-$450 plus wiring harness another $50 or $59.95 + shipping if you get it from hids4more, your sticker price comes out to about $1000.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Greco said:


> *Add on the cost for ballasts, about $400-$450 plus wiring harness another $50 or $59.95 + shipping if you get it from hids4more, your sticker price comes out to about $1000. *


Not exactly - you can get ballast for MUCH cheaper than that if you're a smart shopper! I only paid $160 for mine - shipped  That was one helluva deal on ebay - I almost purchased them just to sell them for more, but changed my mind.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

SS said:


> *Not exactly - you can get ballast for MUCH cheaper than that if you're a smart shopper! I only paid $160 for mine - shipped  That was one helluva deal on ebay - I almost purchased them just to sell them for more, but changed my mind. *


By the way...those assemblies, plus ballast & wiring harnasses would be much more than $1000 from a vendor anyhow. Over the last year and a half, the cost of Angel Eyes has increased significantly...as well as the cost of Celis Rears.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll be posting pics of mine early next week.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Greco said:


> *I'll be posting pics of mine early next week. *


Cool! You got clears, right?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Euros baby, euros!!


----------

